# Old Newbie in Ottawa Seeking Game



## Len (Sep 19, 2003)

I've had a lot of fun recently playing Neverwinter Nights in a  campaign with a good DM and lots of role-playing. So now I'd like to try the "real thing". Besides NWN, I played a session or two of AD&D many years ago, and I've been reading the SRD, so I have a pretty good grasp of the rules for a beginner.

I'm looking for a mature D&D group (I'm "30-something") with a good mix of role-playing and hack-slashing. I'll also consider d20 Modern or Spycraft.

I live in Ottawa, Canada. I have a nice new car, so I might be willing to drive quite a distance out of town. 

(Suggestions on other ways to hook up with players around here would also be welcome.)

Thanks
Len


----------



## Len (Nov 20, 2003)

*Special Offer!*

For a limited time, you can have TWO NEWBIES FOR THE PRICE OF ONE! That's right, there's another adult in Ottawa who has time to play D&D. Act now, and I'll throw in some free Cheetos!

(Although I'm thinking that the thing to do is hang out at the airport and look for stewardesses. There's my plan for the weekend!)


----------



## rifi (Jul 21, 2004)

*D&D and other gamer*



			
				Len said:
			
		

> For a limited time, you can have TWO NEWBIES FOR THE PRICE OF ONE! That's right, there's another adult in Ottawa who has time to play D&D. Act now, and I'll throw in some free Cheetos!
> 
> (Although I'm thinking that the thing to do is hang out at the airport and look for stewardesses. There's my plan for the weekend!)




Well I live in Ottawa and have a disbanded rpg group (play about once every two years) who have played Pladium games as well as D&D. I am willing to be a gm or a player. If this interests you them email me izippy@yahoo.com. 

I also love strategic board games as well!

Richard


----------

